# Stacking cages?



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 4, 2011)

I would like to build some stacking cages for my meat rabbits. Has anyone built any?  Do you have plans to share please?  I would also appreciate pictures. Thank you in advance


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's some interesting info on building cages.

http://www.raising-rabbits.com/rabbit-cages.html

Also if you go to Rabbit Geek's (BYH member) website,  Bob Bennett's Building Rabbit Cages, which Mr. Bennett is well versed and successful in raising meat rabbits and show (TAN).  

Also if you go into the Rabbit archives of this forum, many pictures of other rabbits set ups.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

http://daily-survival.blogspot.com/2011/06/building-rabbit-hutch.html

This goes in to more detail and you don't have to buy Mr. Bennett's book.  

Looks interesting.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone have pictures of their stacking cages please?


----------



## Buford (Sep 9, 2011)

http://msucares.com/livestock/small_animal/pub1195.pdf

seems pretty good to me


----------

